# "Winter Fly" Swap



## RnF

I want to throw this out there and see if there is any interest.

I would like to get a fly swap started, since the fly fishing season has slowed down some.

This will be called the "Winter Fly" Swap. Basically the fly should be one of your favorite patterns that you would use during the winter months. Being a midge pattern or a large wet fly of some sort, it doesn't matter.

The deadline for this will be January 30th, 2008. So if you are getting a fly tying kit for Christmas, you can still join!

It does not matter if you are an advanced fly tier (definitely not me) or a beginner. All abilities are welcome to join.

Depending on the interest, I would like to get around 10 people involved. But I want at least 5 people to join. If there are 7-10 people who sign up, then only one fly will need to be tied up for each person. If 6 or less people sign up, then two different flies will be required for each person. (This could change)

Please send your flies in a hard container including a separate self addressed envelope with the appropriate postage so I can send the swapped flies back to you.

Also make sure to include a paper tag with the name of your fly, your username and email. Make sure you attatch the tag to your flies! If you want a recipe of the someone else's fly, PM or email the originator for details. Makes tagging much, much easier and less cluttered.

To get my shipping address, just email me or send me a PM when you are ready to send the flies.

*Just list one fly at the moment. If we don't get enough particiapation, we can add another.

Fly Swappers and and the flies that are being tied

1. RnF - 706 Diamond Midge (pronounced seven 'ought' six)
2.	
3.	
4.	
5.	
6.	
7.	
8.	
9.	
10.

If you have no idea what a fly swap is, read below.

*What is a fly swap?*
A fly swap consists a number of fly tiers exchanging flies and tying techniques with each other.

1. Each swap has a specified Maximum number of Tiers. Some are small, others larger.

2. Each swap has a specified fly type or theme. Please tie a fly that belongs to the Theme.

3. Registrations for a swap begin on the Swap start date on a First Come, First Serve basis.

4. The number of flies you need to tie can be determined by the Swapmaster (me) when the Swap is established.

5. On each of your flies you should attach a rectangular tag stating your name or alias and your e-mail, be sure to include the name of your pattern, so that all the flies can be identified by their recipients. Simply impale your fly into the tag. Do not attach tags with strings or wire; it causes a nasty mess of flies.

6. Next, place your flies in a crush-proof container in an envelope along with a seperate return envelope with your address and return postage already on it. The Swapmaster will use this container and return envelope to send you the Swapped flies.

*Some of the other tiers may be tying flies that are larger than yours, so make sure your container can hold larger flies also. Containers that do not have compartments and that are flat such as plastic boxes are perfect.

7. Please PM or email me to get the shipping address to send your flies once they complete.

8. Once all the flies are sent in, the Swapmaster will swap the flies so that everyone gets one fly of each that was tied up and send them back to you.

9. Go fishing.


----------



## Jitterbug

Great idea RnF! I am a novice but I would like to give it a shot. Put me down!

Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge


----------



## RnF

Thanks for joining up! I know Jitterbug isn't the only one interested...

1. RnF – 706 Diamond Midge (pronounced seven 'ought' six)
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10.


----------



## ScottyP

I'll join in if you get enough people. Put me down for a midge emerger exact pattern TBD.


----------



## Grandpa D

Put me down for a Crystal Beatis size 18.


----------



## RnF

Welcome aboard. This has potential for being a really nice swap already. You aren't going to want to miss out on this one.

1. RnF – 706 Diamond Midge (pronounced seven 'ought' six)
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Midge Emerger TBD
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10.


----------



## orvis1

I can't tie but I will throw in a twist, tie and extra for me and I can donate some money for postage for others....


----------



## cheech

I'll play. Most likely be a bunny midge #32. If not, a parachute thingy.


----------



## Fishing31

Please count me in. I will decide what fly and let you know.


----------



## bushrat311

I want in!!! I'll tie a partridge and orange soft hackle.


----------



## RnF

Sorry Ovirs1, You have tie a fly to be in on this one. Put that money towards a fly tying kit and you are in!

Only 3 more spots left.

1. RnF – 706 Diamond Midge (pronounced seven 'ought' six)
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Midge Emerger TBD
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32
6. Fishing31 - TBD
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. 
9. 
10.


----------



## orvis1

Doesn't hurt to ask, tried tying not for me. I guess I have to continue sending checks for my bugs...


----------



## RnF

orvis1 said:


> Doesn't hurt to ask, tried tying not for me. I guess I have to continue sending checks for my bugs...


PM sent


----------



## chuckmiester

im in ill tell you what fly a in a few days


----------



## RnF

Welcome aboard Chuck. 2 spots left.

1. RnF – 706 Diamond Midge (pronounced seven 'ought' six)
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Tiny Flashback Pheasant Tail
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32
6. Fishing31 - TBD
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - TBD
9. 
10.


----------



## krc.humpy

I'd like to join. I'll decide on the fly later and let you know.


----------



## ScottyP

I'm changing mine to a tiny flashback pheasant tail. Thanks.


----------



## RnF

One last spot open. Thanks for signing up, didn't think this was going to get off the ground. Good to see so many tiers on the site.

1. RnF – 706 Diamond Midge (pronounced seven 'ought' six)
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Tiny Flashback Pheasant Tail
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32
6. Fishing31 - TBD
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - TBD
9. krc.humpy - TBD
10.


----------



## RnF

One last spot. Who wants it?


----------



## lehi

size 20 tungsten zebra midge- something that i can actually catch a few fish on. :lol:


----------



## krc.humpy

Ill do a size 20 midge emerger.


----------



## RnF

lehi said:


> size 20 tungsten zebra midge- something that i can actually catch a few fish on. :lol:


That's what I am looking for, thanks for joining.

Ok, we are full. So start hitting the bench. This should be a really nice swap. Lots of good patterns are listed. We have quite a bit of time, but don't let that deter you from starting now. The sooner they get done, the sooner we can fish with them. :wink:

For those who haven't decided on what pattern to tie, let me know when you do so I can update the list.

When you are done, send me a PM to get my mailing address.
Check back often for any updates.

1. RnF - 706 Diamond Midge (pronounced seven 'ought' six)
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Tiny Flashback Pheasant Tail
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32
6. Fishing31 - TBD
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - TBD
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20


----------



## chuckmiester

size 16 gold bead head tiger midge pupa. like lehi one i actually can catch fish on during the winter.


----------



## RnF

chuckmiester said:


> size 16 tiger midge pupatiger midge pupa. like lehi one i actually can catch fish on during the winter.


You can catch fish? 8)

1. RnF - 706 Diamond Midge (pronounced seven 'ought' six)
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Tiny Flashback Pheasant Tail
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32
6. Fishing31 - TBD
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20


----------



## chuckmiester

RnF said:


> You can catch fish? 8)


lol. when i find dumb fish :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellsangler69

Ahh you guys should go a dozen and I could break in my fly tying kit . :lol:


----------



## Improv

If you don't mind going 11 - I'll tie a Royal Soft Hackle - it works great on the Provo. However if I’m too late, I’ll understand.


----------



## Greenguy88

Start another one of these after Christmas, a fly tying kit is on Santa's list for me this year! Of course my flies wouldnt be nearly as good as some of you seasoned vets ones...


----------



## RnF

I am ok with you guys joining up. lucky thirteen is a good number :wink: I should probably lock this down now though. Too many people and it can be a challenge for some to get the flies done. I can set up another swap after this one if there is enough interest.

Greenguy88 and Hellsangler69, I have the January 30th due date just for the reason of someone getting a fly tying kit for christmas and having enough time to practice and tie some up some flies for this swap. Way to throw yourself into the fire. It's the best way to learn. If you don't want to join this one, I will take you off the list. But you guys are welcome to participate. Let me know what flies you want to tie.

1. RnF – 706 Diamond Midge
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Tiny Flashback Pheasant Tail
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32
6. Fishing31 - TBD
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20
11. Hellsangler69 -TBD
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle 
13. Greenguy88 - TBD


----------



## Improv

Thanks! This should be a lot of fun. I know a few of the tiers on here and I'm pretty stoked to get some of their bugs.


----------



## Fishing31

I will tie my "Prove" midge. Works all year but extra strong in the winter months.


----------



## RnF

1. RnF - 706 Diamond Midge
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Tiny Flashback Pheasant Tail
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - *FINISHED*
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20
11. Hellsangler69 -TBD
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle 
13. Greenguy88 - TBD


----------



## Hellsangler69

I don't see a hares ear nymph on the list , so I could tie that one up . I just want to see Cheech's bunny midge . :lol:


----------



## RnF

1. RnF – 706 Diamond Midge
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Tiny Flashback Pheasant Tail
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20
11. Hellsangler69 -Hare's Ear
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle 
13. Greenguy88 - TBD


----------



## Greenguy88

RnF I think Ill have to take a pass on this one, till I get the hang of fly tying... plus im not even sure if Santa will bring me one :?:


----------



## cheech

Greenguy88 said:


> RnF I think Ill have to take a pass on this one, till I get the hang of fly tying... plus im not even sure if Santa will bring me one :?:


And for as long as you have that nasty Colts avatar, you're liable to not get anything for christmas EVER... Start to behave.


----------



## RnF

Greenguy88 said:


> RnF I think Ill have to take a pass on this one, till I get the hang of fly tying... plus im not even sure if Santa will bring me one :?:


No worries. I am sure there will be more swaps to be in.

1. RnF - 706 Diamond Midge
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Tiny Flashback Pheasant Tail
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20
11. Hellsangler69 -Hare's Ear
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle


----------



## Greenguy88

cheech said:


> And for as long as you have that nasty Colts avatar, you're liable to not get anything for christmas EVER... Start to behave.


So thats why I never get anything? Geez, guess Ill hurry and change it to a Pats avatar, that will get the Christmas presents flowin! Better not let Jbass hear you badmouth the Colts, oh wait, im pretty sure he doesnt visit the flyfishing page :wink: ! Good luck on the swap.


----------



## Guns and Flies

Can I take Greenguys place? I'm not sure what I will tie, let me know if I can get in.


----------



## RnF

Guns and Flies said:


> Can I take Greenguys place? I'm not sure what I will tie, let me know if I can get in.


*We are back up to 13 tiers, so make sure you tie enough flies.*
***Swap is now Full***

You bet. Welcome aboard. Fishing31 has already completed his flies, so you may not get his.

1. RnF - 706 Diamond Midge
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Tiny Flashback Pheasant Tail
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 FINISHED
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20
11. Hellsangler69 -Hare's Ear
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle
13. Guns and Flies - TBD


----------



## Guns and Flies

Outstanding. I guess Fishing31 is just the overachiver  I will know what I'm going to work up on Monday. Thanks for squeezing me in.


----------



## Levy

Wow, do think you could squeeze in another?


----------



## RnF

Levy said:


> Wow, do think you could squeeze in another?


Probably going to have to wait until next time Levy. I closed it at 13 people and that is 3 more people then was originally planned. Sorry.


----------



## Levy

No need to apologize. 14 is just too crazy to even consider.


----------



## icthys

Improv said:


> If you don't mind going 11 - I'll tie a Royal Soft Hackle - it works great on the Provo. However if I'm too late, I'll understand.


I'll take 3 dozen of those please.

Who needs a swap when the royal and the bunny midge take care of everything.

What do you call someone who steals everyone else's patterns...like me?


----------



## RnF

icthys said:


> Improv said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind going 11 - I'll tie a Royal Soft Hackle - it works great on the Provo. However if I'm too late, I'll understand.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take 3 dozen of those please.
> 
> Who needs a swap when the royal and the bunny midge take care of everything.
> 
> What do you call someone who steals everyone else's patterns...like me?
Click to expand...

Smart :wink:


----------



## Guns and Flies

I am just learning to tie. The only fly that I am comfortable with is a hares ear, wondering if hellsangler69 would be willing to let me do the hares ear? I am getting my own vice on Christmas, so I will be able to work some up and get them sent in!


----------



## cheech

You should do a midge such as a zebra midge, or a thread midge. Great winter flies, and easy to tie.


----------



## RnF

cheech said:


> You should do a midge such as a zebra midge, or a thread midge. Great winter flies, and easy to tie.


Those are both really good suggestions. Also maybe think about the Disco Midge. All of these are easier to tie than a hare's ear.

Here is a link to a few different Disco Midges.
http://stevenojai.tripod.com/discomidge.htm

Guns and Flies, if you need help trying to figure out how to tie them, send me a PM and I will help you out.


----------



## Guns and Flies

I'm game for a Disco Midge! 8)


----------



## Jitterbug

Is it ok if I give a preview of what my fly looks like? I created it myself but it may be similar to other patterns out there, I just don't know. I haven't fished it yet so I have no clue how or if it will preform well... thus the name "Mike's Magic Midge" because it will be some sort of magic if anyone catches a fish on it!  

Let me know if thats alright and I'll post up a picture of it.


----------



## cheech

Post it up boy!

I'm copying it and calling it a Bunny Midge...


----------



## RnF

Jitterbug said:


> Let me know if thats alright and I'll post up a picture of it.


Post it up!


----------



## Hellsangler69

We're suppose to catch fish with these flies . Now you tell me .  I'm still huntin' for some fresh road kill for my flies . :mrgreen:


----------



## RnF

Hellsangler69 said:


> I'm still huntin' for some fresh road kill for my flies . :mrgreen:


You do that too eh?

1. RnF - 706 Diamond Midge
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Tiny Flashback Pheasant Tail
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 FINISHED
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20
11. Hellsangler69 -Hare's Ear
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle
13. Guns and Flies - Disco Midge


----------



## Hellsangler69

Guns and Flies said:


> I am just learning to tie. The only fly that I am comfortable with is a hares ear, wondering if hellsangler69 would be willing to let me do the hares ear? I am getting my own vice on Christmas, so I will be able to work some up and get them sent in!


What ever floats your line Guns and flies .Go for it . I can do a palomino midge or something else . No problem what ever you decide . I haven't tied flies for about 10 years but I'm sure I can figure out something .


----------



## Jitterbug

cheech said:


> I'm copying it and calling it a Bunny Midge...


I'd be honored, Cheech! 8)

I'll post it up tonight. Maybe you all can give me some pointers on it... or if it needs to be scrapped I'll be able to drop out now before I waste to many hooks!


----------



## Guns and Flies

RnF lets go ahead and switch me to the hares ear, know I'll be able to do some decent hares ears (thanks Hellsangler69) *(())* . I'll have to practice up on the disco midge.......


----------



## RnF

Switch made with Guns and Flies and Hellsangle69

1. RnF – 706 Diamond Midge
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Tiny Flashback Pheasant Tail
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 FINISHED
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge or something else
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear


----------



## Jitterbug

Finally got around to taking a picture of "Mike's Magic Midge". I think the main difference in this fly from others is how I use the same pieces of CDC for the tail, gills, and wing. You may not be able to tell in the image but the gills are actually a small loop. I thought this might help trap more air bubbles in the CDC fibers at the top resulting in a more realistic breaking out of the shuck look.








Here is an image I got from Westfly.com. I used it for inspiration on my tie.








Feel free to critique away!


----------



## ScottyP

I think it looks good. Is that a biot body or thread?


----------



## Jitterbug

It's black and red thread. I was going to use a flash material but didn't have the right color I wanted to use.


----------



## Grandpa D

RnF, 
My flies are done and I PM'ed you with my address.
I'll send them to you when I get your address.
Thanks, 
Grandpa D.


----------



## RnF

PM sent GrandpaD

1. RnF – 706 Diamond Midge FINISHED
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Tiny Flashback Pheasant Tail
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18 FINISHED
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 FINISHED
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge or something else
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear


----------



## Guns and Flies

Hare's Ears complete, PM sent. *-band-*


----------



## RnF

Guns and Flies said:


> Hare's Ears complete, PM sent. *-band-*


PM sent right back at ya.

1. RnF - 706 Diamond Midge FINISHED
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Tiny Flashback Pheasant Tail
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18 FINISHED
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 FINISHED
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge or something else
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear FINISHED


----------



## cheech

Jitterbug said:


> It's black and red thread. I was going to use a flash material but didn't have the right color I wanted to use.


That is a great looking bug. I like the creative twist.


----------



## Jitterbug

cheech said:


> Jitterbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's black and red thread. I was going to use a flash material but didn't have the right color I wanted to use.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great looking bug. I like the creative twist.
Click to expand...

Thanks Cheech! I appreciate the compliment. Guess I'll go ahead and finish these bugs and get them in the mail now.


----------



## krc.humpy

Midge Emergers are all done. PM sent.


----------



## RnF

krc.humpy PM Sent

Looks like things are coming along nicely. About half the people have completed their flies.

I have had several questions on how to prepare your flies. 

You will want to include a tag of some sort that is attatched to your flies. You only really need to put your username on it. Basically type your username out in a word document, copy and paste it for the right amount of flies. Print it out, then cut enough out for EACH your flies. Attatch them to your fly by putting the barb through it. Small pieces of foam work as well. 

Just make sure that people can identify your flies from others.

Put your flies in a crush proof container.

Make sure you include a seperate self addressed, pre-paid envelope with your address on it so I can send the flies back to you.

1. RnF – 706 Diamond Midge FINISHED
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Tiny Flashback Pheasant Tail
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18 FINISHED
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 FINISHED
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20 FINISHED
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge or something else
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear FINISHED


----------



## RnF

Chuck, just recieved your bugs in the mail. They look good.

1. RnF – 706 Diamond Midge FINISHED
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Tiny Flashback Pheasant Tail
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18 FINISHED
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 GOT EM
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20 FINISHED
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge or something else
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear FINISHED


----------



## RnF

Checked the mail today and your flies came in Guns and Flies. They look pretty good, especially considering you just started tying! Good job. They will catch fish for sure. 


1. RnF – 706 Diamond Midge FINISHED
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Tiny Flashback Pheasant Tail
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18 FINISHED
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 GOT EM
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20 FINISHED
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge or something else
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear GOT EM


----------



## Hellsangler69

Well , I been slackin' , but I'm back in Utah now so I'll get busy and get them done before I have to go again .


----------



## RnF

Hellsangler69 said:


> Well , I been slackin' , but I'm back in Utah now so I'll get busy and get them done before I have to go again .


 -~|- Don't make me break out the whip! JK, you still have time a lot of time.

Where did you go and where are you going, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Hellsangler69

Well I have them tied up , now just need to find a way to mail them . I been working in Rock Springs Wy. and should be heading back but not sure when . I had to come back to Utah to thaw out .


----------



## RnF

Checked the mail and your bugs came in krc.humpy. Good looking fly. That one works really well on the Weber this time of year.

1. RnF – 706 Diamond Midge FINISHED
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Tiny Flashback Pheasant Tail
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18 FINISHED
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 GOT EM
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20 GOT EM
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge or something else
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear GOT EM


----------



## RnF

Hellsangler69, your flies showed up in the mail today. I am excited to give your bug a try, never used a palmino midge before, they look good. Nice tie.

1. RnF – 706 Diamond Midge FINISHED
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Tiny Flashback Pheasant Tail
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18 FINISHED
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 GOT EM
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20 GOT EM
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge GOT EM
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear GOT EM


----------



## Fishing31

Mailing mine today.


----------



## RnF

Fishing31 said:


> Mailing mine today.


Sounds good.


----------



## Improv

Done...
I need address to send them too.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## RnF

PM sent Improv

1. RnF – 706 Diamond Midge - FINISHED
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Tiny Flashback Pheasant Tail
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18 - FINISHED
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 - GOT EM
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20 - GOT EM
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge - GOT EM
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle - FINISHED
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear GOT EM


----------



## Grandpa D

My flies are done, but I forgot to send them durring the holidays.
I will sent them this week.
Sorry,
Grandpa D.


----------



## ScottyP

I'm done. PM address please.

BTW, I had some trouble with the pattern I picked out so I changed it to an olive cdc emerger pattern. Hope no one minds.


----------



## RnF

PM sent ScottyP, I don't mind the change at all. Looking forward to seeing your flies.

:!: Two weeks to go. Things are shapping up nicely. All the flies I have recieved so far are nice. You won't be dissapointed.

1. RnF – 706 Diamond Midge - FINISHED
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Olive CDC Emerger FINISHED
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18 - FINISHED
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 - GOT EM
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20 - GOT EM
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge - GOT EM
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle - FINISHED
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear GOT EM


----------



## Fishing31

My flies came back wrong address could you pm the address.


----------



## RnF

Fishing31 said:


> My flies came back wrong address could you pm the address.


PM sent


----------



## bushrat311

My flies are done! Could you PM me the address to send them to?


----------



## RnF

bushrat311 said:


> My flies are done! Could you PM me the address to send them to?


PM sent

1. RnF - 706 Diamond Midge - FINISHED
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge
3. ScottyP - Olive CDC Emerger FINISHED
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18 - FINISHED
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle FINSIHED
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 - *GOT EM*
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20 - *GOT EM*
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge - *GOT EM*
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle - FINISHED
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear *GOT EM*


----------



## Jitterbug

I'm finished... I'll have them in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## RnF

Jitterbug said:


> I'm finished... I'll have them in the mail tomorrow!


Awesome! We have about a week to go, time is getting short for those who are not finished (cheech and lehi), if you have any problems let me know. Still have only recieved flies from four people.

1. RnF - 706 Diamond Midge - FINISHED
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge FINSIHED
3. ScottyP - Olive CDC Emerger FINISHED
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18 - FINISHED
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle FINSIHED
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 - *GOT EM*
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20 - *GOT EM*
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge - *GOT EM*
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle - FINISHED
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear *GOT EM*


----------



## RnF

Your flies came in the mail Jitterbug. Good looking creation you have come up with. It will catch fish.

1. RnF - 706 Diamond Midge - *GOT EM*
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge *GOT EM*
3. ScottyP - Olive CDC Emerger FINISHED
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18 - FINISHED
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle FINSIHED
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 - *GOT EM*
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20 - *GOT EM*
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge - *GOT EM*
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle - FINISHED
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear *GOT EM*


----------



## cheech

I'm gonna do mine this weekend. They'll be out while the vise is still warm.

Cheech


----------



## lehi

Mine are done, Im mailing mine tomorrow (friday). Sorry I took so long. 
I havent been tying very long, and today was the first time I tied since september! :lol: :lol: But they will catch fish.


----------



## RnF

1. RnF - 706 Diamond Midge - *GOT EM*
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge *GOT EM*
3. ScottyP - Olive CDC Emerger FINISHED
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18 - FINISHED
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy FINISHED
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle FINSIHED
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 - *GOT EM*
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20 - *GOT EM*
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20 FINISHED
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge - *GOT EM*
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle - FINISHED
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear *GOT EM*

Looks like everyone is pretty much done. As soon as I get them, I will seperate them and give one of each fly to everyone. Just want to say thanks for the participation and hope there are many more fly swaps on this site.


----------



## lehi

These fly swaps are awesome. We should have done this a long time ago.


----------



## RnF

Your flies came in today Lehi, good looking zebra's.

1. RnF - 706 Diamond Midge - *GOT EM*
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge *GOT EM*
3. ScottyP - Olive CDC Emerger FINISHED
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18 - FINISHED
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy FINISHED
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle FINSIHED
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 - *GOT EM*
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20 - *GOT EM*
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20 *GOT EM*
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge - *GOT EM*
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle - FINISHED
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear *GOT EM*


----------



## lehi

Thanks, Im a little bit rusty from hunting season so they werent the best. but im getting back on track to tying and fly fishing.


----------



## Grandpa D

Ya, ya, I know you've heard it before.
Mine are in the mail!  
I promise!


----------



## RnF

Your flies showed up today ScottyP. Very good looking pattern.

GrandpaD, I will believe it when they show up lol 8)

1. RnF - 706 Diamond Midge - *GOT EM*
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge *GOT EM*
3. ScottyP - Olive CDC Emerger *GOT EM*
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18 - FINISHED
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy FINISHED
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle FINSIHED
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 - *GOT EM*
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20 - *GOT EM*
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20 *GOT EM*
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge - *GOT EM*
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle - FINISHED
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear *GOT EM*


----------



## lehi

Only 5 more guys left and were done!


----------



## RnF

Grandpa D, your flies came in today. I like the pattern, looks like it would be very versatile. Looks good.

1. RnF - 706 Diamond Midge - *GOT EM*
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge *GOT EM*
3. ScottyP - Olive CDC Emerger *GOT EM*
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18 - *GOT EM*
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy FINISHED
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - FINISHED
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle FINSIHED
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 - *GOT EM*
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20 - *GOT EM*
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20 *GOT EM*
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge - *GOT EM*
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle - FINISHED
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear *GOT EM*


----------



## Grandpa D

Sorry it took so long.
I thought my wife sent them out a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Jitterbug

RnF said:


> Your flies came in the mail Jitterbug. Good looking creation you have come up with. It will catch fish.


Good deal! Let me know if you catch any thing with it! I need to get on some water sometime soon!!!


----------



## cheech

Ok. I was all ready to send them out today, but I forgot to bring the return shipping with me to work. They will be off tomorrow.


----------



## Wild One

As one who regularly participates in Swaps on other BB's I was interested to see how this one turned out. When the flies are received back, would anyone mind posting some pictures? I'm sure everyone who didn't get a chance to jump in on this one would love to see your skills!


----------



## RnF

Wild One said:


> As one who regularly participates in Swaps on other BB's I was interested to see how this one turned out. When the flies are received back, would anyone mind posting some pictures? I'm sure everyone who didn't get a chance to jump in on this one would love to see your skills!


I was planning on posting pics of the flies. Several people have requested this already.
It will just bit a more time. I still haven't recieved all the flies yet. We can get another swap going after this one, either an ice off type swap, bwo or what ever so for those who missed out, they can get in on the action.

**I will be going out of town from Saturday to Wednesday. So for those who were going to be dropping your flies off, if you don't get them to me tonight, you won't be able to until Wednesday night or Thursday of next week.


----------



## cheech

Flies should get there tomorrow. I decided to do the #32 bunny midge. Hopefully you have a good macro feature on your camera.


----------



## RnF

cheech said:


> Flies should get there tomorrow. I decided to do the #32 bunny midge. Hopefully you have a good macro feature on your camera.


I will find out. :lol: That is small, If it doesn't work, I will let you know.


----------



## RnF

I have your flies cheech. My, those are small, they look pretty sweet though.

Edit: Yours came in today Fishing31, so only two more people to go.

Still need 2 more tiers flies. Bushrat311, and Improv.

1. RnF - 706 Diamond Midge - *GOT EM*
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge *GOT EM*
3. ScottyP - Olive CDC Emerger *GOT EM*
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18 - *GOT EM*
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy *GOT EM*
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - *GOT EM*
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle FINSIHED
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 - *GOT EM*
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20 - *GOT EM*
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20 *GOT EM*
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge - *GOT EM*
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle - FINISHED
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear *GOT EM*


----------



## bushrat311

Mine are in the mail, you should get them today...


----------



## Improv

RnF - It was nice meeting you the other night. Sorry for the delay - The two extra flies that look like Gold Ribbed Hears Ear is acutely one of Cheech's famous Damsebaties. It's the most productive stillwater fly that I tie and fish with. 

Thanks again for hosting the swap – I look forward to seeing all the talent.


----------



## RnF

bushrat311 said:


> Mine are in the mail, you should get them today...


Nothing in the mail today, I will probably get them tomorrow. Thanks for letting me know.



Improv said:


> RnF - It was nice meeting you the other night. Sorry for the delay - The two extra flies that look like Gold Ribbed Hears Ear is acutely one of Cheech's famous Damsebaties. It's the most productive stillwater fly that I tie and fish with.
> 
> Thanks again for hosting the swap - I look forward to seeing all the talent.


Yeah, like wise. No worries on the delay. You tie flies near and dear to me. I love soft hackles and your's are sweet looking. That damsebaities pattern looks deadly. Thanks.

Ok folks, just waiting for bushrat311's flies to come in the mail. I should get them seperated and in the mail by the weekend. Thanks for all the participation. All the flies look good. There are some really nice patterns in this one. I hope to get the pics up fairly soon, but I don't want to get them up before everyone gets them in the mail. So it will be sometime next week.

1. RnF - 706 Diamond Midge - *GOT EM*
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge *GOT EM*
3. ScottyP - Olive CDC Emerger *GOT EM*
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18 - *GOT EM*
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy *GOT EM*
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - *GOT EM*
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle FINSIHED
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 - *GOT EM*
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20 - *GOT EM*
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20 *GOT EM*
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge - *GOT EM*
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle - *GOT EM*
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear *GOT EM*


----------



## Grandpa D

RnF,
thanks for the time and effort that you have put into the fly swap.
It takes someone like you to put something like this together for all of us.
It will be fun to see the new patterns and we could even post the recipies if wanted.
Thanks again for doing this,
Grandpa D.


----------



## RnF

Grandpa D said:


> RnF,
> thanks for the time and effort that you have put into the fly swap.
> It takes someone like you to put something like this together for all of us.
> It will be fun to see the new patterns and we could even post the recipies if wanted.
> Thanks again for doing this,
> Grandpa D.


No problem, I had fun hosting this.

1. RnF - 706 Diamond Midge - *GOT EM*
2. Jitterbug - Mike's Magic Midge *GOT EM*
3. ScottyP - Olive CDC Emerger *GOT EM*
4. Grandpa D - Crystal Beatis size 18 - *GOT EM*
5. Cheech - Bunny Midge #32 or parachute thingy *GOT EM*
6. Fishing31 - "Provo" Midge - *GOT EM*
7. Bushrat311 - Partidge and Orange Soft Hackle *GOT EM*
8. Chuckmiester - Gold Bead Head Tiger Midge Pupa size 16 - *GOT EM*
9. krc.humpy - Midge Emerger size 20 - *GOT EM*
10. lehi - Tungsten Zebra Midge size 20 *GOT EM*
11. Hellsangler69 -Palmino Midge - *GOT EM*
12. Improv - Royal Soft Hackle - *GOT EM*
13. Guns and Flies - Hare's Ear *GOT EM*

I recieved your flies today Bushrat311. They look great. I seperated and swapped all the flies tonight and they are in the mail. Pretty smooth swap, thanks for all the efforts to get things done, despite what life was throwing at you.

All the flies look great and I am excited to give them a try. If you want, you can PM me the recipes for your pattern and when I post the pics, I can post that as well. The wait is almost over.

RnF


----------



## bowhunter3

I would love to learn how to fly fish. Looks alot funner than what I am doing


----------



## Hellsangler69

Thanks RnF for putting this together . I haven't tied for about 15 years and now remember why I quit tying size 20 flies . I need to see if I can still cast a line now when I get some flies . I have some new bifocals to help with the line threw the eyelet . _(O)_


----------



## ScottyP

Can't wait to see them! I think this is the smoothest swap I have participated in. No dropouts and the bugs are on there way pretty much on time. Good job everyone 8)


----------



## RnF

Hellsangler69 said:


> Thanks RnF for putting this together . I haven't tied for about 15 years and now remember why I quit tying size 20 flies . I need to see if I can still cast a line now when I get some flies . *I have some new bifocals to help with the line threw the eyelet .* _(O)_


hehe, wait until you see cheech's fly. You will pretty much need a microscope to thread that fly onto your leader. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guns and Flies

Thanks RnF for putting this together. I am looking forward to the next fly swap.


----------



## Jitterbug

Got my Flies today... well, kind of.  

I think the postal machines tore my container from the envelope and no one put it back so all I got was the envelope. It even tore the tape that was put on by RnF, I'm guessing. I'm going to see what i can do to track them down but chances are probably slim to none!

Anyway, this was a terrific swap and I'm glad I got to be a part of it! If I can't recover my flies I'm hoping that the pictures and recipes will be posted so I can check them out.

Well, happy fishing everybody and let me know if anyone has any luck with my pattern!

-JB


----------



## RnF

Jitterbug said:


> Got my Flies today... well, kind of.
> 
> I think the postal machines tore my container from the envelope and no one put it back so all I got was the envelope. It even tore the tape that was put on by RnF, I'm guessing. I'm going to see what i can do to track them down but chances are probably slim to none!
> 
> Anyway, this was a terrific swap and I'm glad I got to be a part of it! If I can't recover my flies I'm hoping that the pictures and recipes will be posted so I can check them out.
> 
> Well, happy fishing everybody and let me know if anyone has any luck with my pattern!
> 
> -JB


Crap, yeah the reason I put extra tape on it was to help protect it. When I got it it was ripped, but somehow the flies were still in it. I should have just taped up the whole thing and written the address on it. Thats a bum deal. Good luck on trying to track them down. I would be more than happy to send you mine. PM me your address and I will send them out.


----------



## Grandpa D

I will also send my fly if I know where to send it.


----------



## RnF

Grandpa D said:


> I will also send my fly if I know where to send it.


I just sent him all of my flies, meaning one of everyone's. So he is getting one of yours.


----------



## Guns and Flies

Your a good man RnF. Your wife seems nice too.


----------



## RnF

Guns and Flies said:


> Your a good man RnF. *Your wife seems nice too.*


 :shock: how do you know this??

Hehe, I know what you meant by that. She is, and she can out fish me most of the time as well. I am spoiled being married to her for sure.


----------



## Guns and Flies

We had dinner last night at Wingers  Just kidding, she wrote me a nice note on the paper I sent for the fly swap.


----------



## RnF

Guns and Flies said:


> We had dinner last night at Wingers  Just kidding, *she wrote me a nice note on the paper I sent for the fly swap.*


Hmm, looks like I need to have a talk with her :!:

Yeah, she thought your flies were good, especially since you just starting out, and I have to agree with her. She just wanted to let you know. She is thoughtful that way.


----------



## Jitterbug

Got your flies today RnF! That was quick! I just realized that I totally forgot to put a paper tag on all the flies I tied, sorry about that everyone! RnF really is a Good Man! I was so bummed that my envelope tore... I should have know better. If the post office finds mine for me I'll make sure to get yours back to you RnF! I know you say it wasn't a big deal to give yours up but it really is and I appreciate it!

Tight lines everyone!


----------

